# Husband sponsor visa



## joshaw15 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,

My husband has just landed a job in New Zealand and has submitted his application for a 12 month work visa. I've been told once he is there he can sponsor me, but we have to have proof that we've been in a relationship for at least 12 months. Does anyone know what evidence we need, letters from friends & relatives etc, & if so what should the content of the letters be.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nicned (Feb 25, 2013)

joshaw15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has just landed a job in New Zealand and has submitted his application for a 12 month work visa. I've been told once he is there he can sponsor me, but we have to have proof that we've been in a relationship for at least 12 months. Does anyone know what evidence we need, letters from friends & relatives etc, & if so what should the content of the letters be.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It may be different as my husband is a Kiwi, but they wanted bills, bank statements, marriage certificate etc, anything that is official as such and generally things that have both your names on. 
It can be very frustrating at times. I have been with my husband for 15 years, we have 2 children together and we sent in their birth certifcates, marriage certificate and various statements/ bills etc. They then contacted us to say that they
needed more! The problem is that you don't tend to keep things dating from 10 years ago. But to be fair, once they had a bit more, it was a very quick procedure for me. But as I say he is Kiwi born and bred!
Hope that this helps and you manage to get sorted soon.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

joshaw15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has just landed a job in New Zealand and has submitted his application for a 12 month work visa. I've been told once he is there he can sponsor me, but we have to have proof that we've been in a relationship for at least 12 months. Does anyone know what evidence we need, letters from friends & relatives etc, & if so what should the content of the letters be.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes you are correct.
If your hubby manages to secure a work visa in excess of 6 months, you may also be granted a work visa for the same length of time assuming you yourself meet the necessary character requirements etc.

With regards to proving your relationship, give them as much evidence as possible!
Bank statements, household bills, utilities, finance letters with both names, mortgage statements or documents, holiday photos and photos from other celebrations, anything like past tickets from a show or a concert or travel tickets. Past birthday/Christmas/Valentines Day cards you've sent to each other assuming you've kept them. The more you can provide the better the picture you portray.

Regards,


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

All above advice good. In addition I sent in wedding invites and Christmas cards to both of us and confirmation emails etc for holidays taken together plus loads of photos of us together. 

Just one point is we didnt wait for my visa o be processed before applying for my partners. We just submitted both at the same time and they get processed together so you should t need to wait to submit yours.


----------

